# LED for Fluval Edge Nano



## bjorn (16 Mar 2011)

I'm setting up a Fluval Edge (nano) tank and done a bit of research around LED lights that would fit it's light fittings (MR11). The best lights I've found - from what I understand is needed - are these:

LED MR11 Cool White 3 Watt

Which are 2-3Watts, *6500Kelvin and 240 Lumens* (100lm/watt) each. Would these be suitable and give enough light for a Planted 28L tank? I just can't figure out what else other than Lumens and Kelvin to look for..


----------



## Radik (16 Mar 2011)

What is the light spread? 45, 90, 120  degree or other angle? You would need 120 degree spread if you want to fit them to that small edge hood. Go for max 4 probably only 3 as edge is shallow.


----------



## bjorn (16 Mar 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> What is the light spread? 45, 90, 120  degree or other angle? You would need 120 degree spread if you want to fit them to that small edge hood. Go for max 4 probably only 3 as edge is shallow.




Not sure, it doesn't really say anything except "Beam Width" 35 degrees? I was going to use them instead of the lamps it comes with. Or maybe it still not enough?


----------



## bjorn (16 Mar 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> What is the light spread? 45, 90, 120  degree or other angle? You would need 120 degree spread if you want to fit them to that small edge hood. Go for max 4 probably only 3 as edge is shallow.



I think I get it now.. You mean unless they have a bigger spread of light it won't help. So the problem isn't so much the strength but that the light is focused on a small area rather than the entire tank?


----------



## Radik (17 Mar 2011)

yes correct. So 35 degree beam is quite narrow for your small tank. Consider DIY CREE XR E or XP E


----------



## bjorn (17 Mar 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> yes correct. So 35 degree beam is quite narrow for your small tank. Consider DIY CREE XR E or XP E



Sorry what's "CREE XR E or XP E"?


----------



## Radik (17 Mar 2011)

Those are LED's commonly used by people doing DIY LED for example
http://www.ledrise.com/leds/high-power- ... e-xp-g-r5/ there are some nice tutorial if you search web. Or I can post you link in the evening.


----------



## bjorn (17 Mar 2011)

I found these, they have a 120degree spread, that should work better.. right?

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/u1042cw-gu10 ... -2296.html


----------



## Radik (17 Mar 2011)

I think they could work.


----------



## bjorn (18 Mar 2011)

In the end I went for these:

MR16 High Power LED (20 piece SMD 5050, 320 Lumens, 50 watts equiv.

It's the wrong socket MR16 but others have reported that they will fit in - at a push - in the Fluval Edge light fittings. They are quite new and a lot stronger than the other MR11 or even MR16 with 320 Lumens.. I just hope that the Kelvin is correct.. can't find any references to it anywhere. But so far all of the LED's that are "Cool White" have been between 6000-6500 kelvin.


----------



## Eboeagles (12 Apr 2011)

Hi Bjorn,

How did you get on with these in the end? All good and still working?

I've had MR11's and just trying to upgrade to MR16's hoping the added light will work on my little patch of HC, getting confused with the choice...

thanks.


----------



## aaronj83 (16 Jul 2011)

have you tried theledshopuk.com??? they do an led upgrade kit,i bought one afew months ago


----------



## Eboeagles (16 Jul 2011)

Not seen that! 

I stayed with MR11's in the end, although I have got the MR16's, I just never put them in as they weren't covered with glass so weren't waterproof - I've just made sure I stayed away from carpet plants, HC didnt melt but didn't carpet either... Its definitely of interest though if you can grow carpets! What are you growing? Got any pics?

I see that you can get those 15cm bars for £15 each & I think my MR11's are better than the ones they offer - more LED's by the look of it at least, although I guess it depends on the beam angle. I'm due a re scape soon! Ha Ha


----------

